# Helmet type



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

What do you wear? 

Wife got me a specialized Propero II, it is a road helmet with no visor. I do like it but its a bit weird with no visor but it has a tons of vents, specially on the forehead cause i sweat like a some ones wringing out a sponge from my head. 

Think is dorky to wear a road helmet on a mountain bike?


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not dorky at all.

I'll wear my road helmet on my MTB if I'm out just to do some climbing (like today). If I'm climbing and bombing down rough stuff it's armour and full-face all the way. Horses for courses.

Looking to pickup the new MET Parachute which will probably be the helmet I would wear for everything - on the face of it it seems like a balance between the two types of helmet.



solarplex said:


> What do you wear?
> 
> Wife got me a specialized Propero II, it is a road helmet with no visor. I do like it but its a bit weird with no visor but it has a tons of vents, specially on the forehead cause i sweat like a some ones wringing out a sponge from my head.
> 
> Think is dorky to wear a road helmet on a mountain bike?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I've recently purchased a Specialized s3 mtb helmet. The visor is removable. 
My decision was largely dictated by a need for greater ventilation than my previous helmet. So far I'm loving it. Much cooler and lighter. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siglite (Oct 17, 2013)

I wear a Giro Hex. Previous helmet was a Schwinn traveler from Target. Both good helmets that ventilate well. Crashed a few months ago and put a goodly dent in the traveler and would buy another but Target didn't have any in stock so bought the Giro from LBS as I was riding the next day.

Road helmet for mountain biking?; Not dorky at all as long as its not one of those aerodynamic sperm looking helmets. Even if it were, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Wear according to what type of riding you'll be doing and you feel comfortable in. If you're just cruising around, a roadie type helmet might be just fine, but if you're hitting up some good trails with fast descents I'd be looking more to a Trail/Enduro labelled helmet with more rear coverage. Personally I have an older XC Bell Influx which used to seem plenty, now worn to commute and newer Bell Variant trail helmet with more rear cover for riding any trails and I find I don't like the exposed feeling I have in the Influx for the back of my head. Now looking to buy another helmet with even more coverage, was looking at the iXS TrailRS or Bell Super, but have since come across the FLY Freestone which seems to have more adjustability, better padding,with maybe better coverage because of the adjustability and is a mix in terms of ventilation between them.


----------



## Gcarve (May 18, 2014)

steveh250 said:


> Looking to pickup the new MET Parachute which will probably be the helmet I would wear for everything


Good call. I'm going to get one as well when they come out in late July.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I currently use a Fox Flux but will be picking up a Bell Stoker or a Fly Freestone. Had a chance to try on the Freestone this afternoon and its a nice feeling helmet. For the price though ($70), the Bell Stoker has gotten rave reviews. Been trying to find a local shop that sells them so that I can try one on.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

That Fly helmet looks pretty sweet, I need to find one local to try it on....

On the Fox Flux mentioned above, I just noticed a great sale on Blue Sky cycling for the Flux $50!.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Shakester said:


> I currently use a Fox Flux but will be picking up a Bell Stoker or a Fly Freestone. Had a chance to try on the Freestone this afternoon and its a nice feeling helmet. For the price though ($70), the Bell Stoker has gotten rave reviews. Been trying to find a local shop that sells them so that I can try one on.


I love my Stoker. Fits great and I thinks it vents good too.
I've tried other helmets and Bell seems to be the only one that fits my head.
I just ordered a Bell Transfer 9 FF. Hope it fits like the other Bell helmets I have.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in love with my Bell Super. If I hear even a whisper that they're going to cancel it or change the design, I'm going to buy myself a 10 year supply.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

RipRoar said:


> That Fly helmet looks pretty sweet, I need to find one local to try it on....
> 
> On the Fox Flux mentioned above, I just noticed a great sale on Blue Sky cycling for the Flux $50!.


Ended up with a Freestone. Its an awesome feeling helmet. Took it out for a ride in some heat and it vented very well and was comfortable for a 2 hour ride.


----------



## elsuperbeasto (Jul 18, 2014)

Seen in France during an event Bell Super 2 R : Casque Bell Super 2 R - www.by-bike.fr

Seems to be ok for enduro races in europe


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I just saw the 2015 bell catalog yesterday. Looks like the Supper is getting a nice upgrade with a MIPS option and a removable chin guard option. 

With both features its up over $200 bucks, but hey, you've only got 1 head.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear a Fox Flux and I love it.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been riding in a Specialized Tactic II and have been very happy in it. The big thing is that it fits my head. I was prepared to spend a lot more, but the Tactic II just fit best. Last Sunday I had a bad crash so I used the Specialized Crash Replacement 20% off policy to get another one.

I've been looking at the web pics of the MET Parachute and I really like that helmet. It seems like it would be just about the perfect balance of protection and ventilated comfort to be able to wear it every day. The link above to the French site detailing the Bell Super 2 with removable chin guard also looks very interesting. Seeing as the MET Parachute won't be available in the USA until probably April of next year* the Bell looks really, really interesting. Till then the Tactic II fits great and didn't cost much at all. It'll do for now.

Edit: Found more about the Bell Super 2R










* Found on MET's facebook page:








Bell Super 2 pics linked from the other site above:


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ipe said:


> I've been riding in a Specialized Tactic II and have been very happy in it. The big thing is that it fits my head. I was prepared to spend a lot more, but the Tactic II just fit best. Last Sunday I had a bad crash so I used the Specialized Crash Replacement 20% off policy to get another one.
> 
> I've been looking at the web pics of the MET Parachute and I really like that helmet. It seems like it would be just about the perfect balance of protection and ventilated comfort to be able to wear it every day. The link above to the French site detailing the Bell Super 2 with removable chin guard also looks very interesting. Seeing as the MET Parachute won't be available in the USA until probably April of next year* the Bell looks really, really interesting. Till then the Tactic II fits great and didn't cost much at all. It'll do for now.
> 
> ...


Bigest ? on the Bell- does it pass ASTM 1952? Dont see anywhere where that is mentioned.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Their are a lot of XC riders that wear visorless helmets, I do the majority of my riding at night, heading into the sunset, so a visor is really nice/crucial for me.

If the specialized helmet fits well then I would suggest looking at the helmet I just bought; the Specialized Vice:


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> Bigest ? on the Bell- does it pass ASTM 1952? Dont see anywhere where that is mentioned.


Don't know. The link I found and the French site are all that I could find on Super 2R. That said, Bell Helmets has been around for a long, long time and I'd hazard to guess that if they build it and make it available for sale, it will meet or exceed the necessary test requirements. That's my $0.02 FWIW


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Ipe said:


> Don't know. The link I found and the French site are all that I could find on Super 2R. That said, Bell Helmets has been around for a long, long time and I'd hazard to guess that if they build it and make it available for sale, it will meet or exceed the necessary test requirements. That's my $0.02 FWIW


ASTM1952 is a higher chinbar standard it is different then the CPSC standard. You dont need ASTM 1952 to sell a helmet in the USA. You just need ASTM 1952 to get me to think about buying the helmet.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

El_Duderino said:


> ASTM1952 is a higher chinbar standard it is different then the CPSC standard. You dont need ASTM 1952 to sell a helmet in the USA. You just need ASTM 1952 to get me to think about buying the helmet.


That seems reasonable. FWIW - if you've looked at the two sites listed above in the thread then you know as much as I do and as much as Google would reveal to us. I guess we'll find out for sure when (if) Bell ever makes an official announcement. Till then patience is a virtue.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ipe said:


> Don't know. The link I found and the French site are all that I could find on Super 2R. That said, Bell Helmets has been around for a long, long time and I'd hazard to guess that if they build it and make it available for sale, it will meet or exceed the necessary test requirements. That's my $0.02 FWIW





El_Duderino said:


> ASTM1952 is a higher chinbar standard it is different then the CPSC standard. You dont need ASTM 1952 to sell a helmet in the USA. You just need ASTM 1952 to get me to think about buying the helmet.


I posted on their Facebook post on the helmet. I asked the weight and if it meets ASTM 1952, here's the response:
"Hey Robert! The weight of these bad boys are 245 ounces each (694 grams), however they do not meet ASTM-1952 at this time."

I'll wait for the MET.


----------

